# JFK Airport evacuated



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 24, 2012)

> NEW YORK -- A terminal at New York's JFK Airport had to be evacuated and hundreds of passengers marched back through security screening Saturday, all because one Transport Security Administration (TSA) agent failed to realize his metal detector had been unplugged, sources said.


http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/18865138/jfk-airport-evacuated-after-tsa-agents-metal-detector-found-to-be-unplugged


----------

